# My workshop



## Wookie101 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi guys, pretty new here so thought I would share some pics of my humble set up and introduce myself at the same time. Learnt my practical skills during my apprenticeship with Rolls Royce in the UK. No longer work in a machine shop, but just love being out the man cave making something useful and pottering about.
So we have a recently restored Myford Super 7 that double up as a light milling machine from time to time, a soon to be restored Fobco Star bench drill, which is working fine but needs a repaint etc. Plus more hand tools and material stock than I am prepared to admit to 

Cheers
Phil


----------



## thomas s (Oct 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Phil. Nice shop and machines.


----------



## Boswell (Oct 22, 2018)

Welcome to the Forum. Your shop looks great. Looking forward to seeing some of the things that you are making.


----------



## BGHansen (Oct 22, 2018)

Welcome!  You're probably going to get comments about your shop looking too clean, so I'll be first to chime in!

Best regards, Bruce


----------



## Wookie101 (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks guys. Ha I knew someone would comment on the cleanliness. I’m a total nut about things being tidy or looking as good as they can, even machines. Trust me I do use them and produce copious amounts of swarf, but enjoy keeping it all ship shape too.


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 22, 2018)

Welcome aboard, and that is a nice space you have. As far as keeping things tidy, I think most of us try, but some fair better than others. Cheers, Mike


----------



## francist (Oct 22, 2018)

Nice Myford too -- I love the looks of those machines! There's one here just came up on the classified listings -- $3500 -- ouch!

-frank


----------



## Wookie101 (Oct 22, 2018)

Yeah they are a bit over priced sadly. Good machine, but way too much £££.
$3500 is about right though for a late/excellent condition model I’d say. Guessing rarity comes into play in N.America too though.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 22, 2018)

Nice clean shop. I like your lathe!
Welcome.


----------



## Wookie101 (Oct 22, 2018)

Just finished my bull wheel indexer today. Works a treat giving me divisions of 120.
Everything done on the lathe.


----------



## hman (Oct 22, 2018)

Not just a nice lathe ... I very much like the drawers under your drill press.  Nice use of the space!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 22, 2018)

I never thought Myford super 7 would be less expensive in Canada thank the UK, but they are well made machines and most likely more rigid than many Chinese benchtop lathes.
BTW, clean shop, where's all the metal chips.


----------



## Wookie101 (Oct 22, 2018)

hman said:


> Not just a nice lathe ... I very much like the drawers under your drill press.  Nice use of the space!



Yes I had an idea, quite rare for me. Just an old metal filing cabinet for paperwork, now full of material stock.


----------



## Wookie101 (Oct 22, 2018)

Ken from ontario said:


> I never thought Myford super 7 would be less expensive in Canada thank the UK, but they are well made machines and most likely more rigid than many Chinese benchtop lathes.
> BTW, clean shop, where's all the metal chips.



Deffo worth the extra money if you want one. Never owned or used Chinese machines, but I just can’t believe they would compare to anything cast iron based. However I’m sure there are equally well made lathes easier to get hold of your side of the pond. 

Metal chips in the white bin, destined for the scrap dealer when full


----------

